# A total of 5,208 buildings are U/C in Dubai



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

A total of 5,208 buildings are under construction in Dubai, according to figures released by Dubai Municipality's Building and Housing Department.

These include 461 multi-storey buildings, which will add some 3,252 apartments, 536 shops, 330 offices and 55 hotel rooms to Dubai's property sector.

Department director Mohammad Abdullah Al Tawhidi, quoted by a Press report, said the construction of 578 buildings was completed in Dibai during the second quarter of this year (April to June) at a total cost of more than Dh2.24 billion.

The second quarterly report of the building control section for this year shows that of the total number of buildings completed in the second quarter of the year, 258 were in Deira, 312 in Bur Dubai and eight in rural areas. 

Of these, 393 were villas, 85 industrial or service buildings, and 100 investment properties, including one hotel and 99 multi-storey apartment buildings that contain a total of 1,394 apartments, 395 shops, 376 offices and 80 hotel rooms. 

During the same period, the section carried out some 28,465 transactions, of which 22,075 were processed by the engineering supervision unit, 5,384 by the inspection unit, and 1,006 by the rural inspection unit.

The engineering supervision unit processed 697 transactions of completed buildings, 66 related to disputes, 95 for change of contractor, 65 related to the replacement of consultants, 50 for getting utility connections and 1,138 were related to reimbursement of the deposit. 

Abdullah Al Tawhidi said that apart from the multi-storey buildings, there are 4,747 other buildings, including villas, commercial buildings, labour accommodation and shops under construction in Dubai, of which 2,441 are in Deira, 2,051 in Bur Dubai and 255 in rural areas.


===============================

I made this thread using a computer in surfers paradise / QLD / Australia


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

read that in the paper this morning. Pity you cant go and find out details about certain buildings that have been approved and building licences issued


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

I know gets me to
as we dont find out about buildings till long after they break ground ( at least taht cuts down on the wait )


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

very impressing. could be even more impressing if we had an overview of all of these!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that article too, and as far as I can tell, it's random meaningless BS.



> that contain a total of 1,394 apartments, 395 shops, 376 offices and 80 hotel room


Mang, the Abbco Rotana alone has almost an order of magnitude more rooms than they report here. And I find it hard to believe that in all the towers at JBR, not to mention any others under construction, there are less than 1400 apartments. That's, what, 8 buildings' worth, maybe?


I have no idea what planet this article came from, but it wasn't this one.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

"The second quarterly report of the building control section for this year shows that of the total number of buildings completed in the second quarter of the year, 258 were in Deira, 312 in Bur Dubai and eight in rural areas."

Do they mean that there were 1.394 aparments in that lot of the 570 ? Buildings completed ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

did you even think about how many towers in dubai will be in the top 200 of the world's tallest buildings?!

there will be 14 towers taller than 220m
2 more towers will definitely be taller than 200m

check ss.com top 200 tallest! http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/tp/wo/

top 200 in the world will be the following:
burj dubai
abbco rotana
21st century
emirates tower 1
emirates tower 2
al salam tower
the tower
park place
al marsa tower
khalid al attar tower
burj al arab
al fattan tower 1
al fattan tower 2
(the pinnacle?)

more than 200 will be:
grosvenor house
marina heights
almas tower (unknown height)
al salam tecom (unknown height)
hexagon at difc (unknown height)
these three should be more than 200m

and let's see what's still to come. there are much more to towers to be launched for marina and jlt this and next year!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

with the new one at dubai marina it will be 15! not bad!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=126078


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

But still, 5000 or 1000 buildings, that's staggering. I just don't get Dubai. What the hell is driving this insane building boom? I'm hoping the bubble doesn't burst too soon as I really want some of these amazing projects see the light of day.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

they want to increase their population to some 3 million in 2010 (numbers correct??). at least this the goal. so they have to build huge residential and commercial buildings. at the moment most of the people speculate with these apartments, villas, commercial areas,..... they buy it cheap from the developer and try to resell it a few years later for double price (more or less). but it will definitely take a while to fill these towers, villas,.....

but if nothing bad happens to dubai and everything continues the way it does right now, i don't see a real problem!! 

if they wouldn't invest money at all, they just would have their oil for some years and nobody, i mean absolutely nobody would notice this region!!! so investing money in worldclass projects is the key to get recognition,... and it works!!!!


----------

